# Club intrawest members - - critical - - your immediate attention please



## WBP (May 10, 2016)

Club Intrawest members, the future of your club and your investment in the club are at stake. YOUR IMMEDIATE ATTENTION IS REQUESTED.

I will quickly summarize, and below, I will provide you with links to two websites (that are not controlled by or censored by Club Intrawest or Diamond Resorts) that you really need to get to, ASAP.

In a nutshell, there are at least two critical items that require your attention. They are:
(1) An election for the Club Intrawest Board of Directors, and;
(2) An upcoming Special Meeting of the Club's Board of Directors for Club Intrawest Members (called for under the club's governing documents, by the membership).

Regarding, #1, the election of Board Members:
We, the members MUST gain control of the Club Intrawest Board of Directors, which has been almost entirely controlled by Club Intrawest staff, and one obligatory, "Independent Director," who appears to be anything but that.

Clearly, you have come to realize that your club was sold-out from under you by the Club Intrawest Board of Directors and the Club Intrawest Resort Group, to Diamond Resorts International (viewed by many knowledgeable club and timeshare industry members as "the worst of the worst"). Hopefully, you have also come to realize that the decision to sell-out to Diamond Resorts International, and to engage Diamond Resorts International as  the (declarant) management company, was made without a vote of the Club Intrawest members, a clear failure (for the club and the members) that was enabled by the club's anti-consumer/anti-member governing documents.   

Now, back to the alleged "Independent Director" of the Club Intrawest Board of Directors - - the man who has allegedly represented the interest of members - - and I must add, who HAS BEEN IN THAT ROLE FOR 21 CONSECUTIVE YEARS. That's right, Mr. Kenneth Smith, has held that role for 21 consecutive years. In addition to which, Mr. Smith has served as the Chair of the Board of Directors Finance Committee. Now, if that does not raise your eyebrow, keep reading:

(1) Mr. Ken Smith is a Certified Public Accountant from Edmunds, Washington, and of all things, Mr. Smith was admonished as a result of legal proceedings, by the American Institute of Certified Public Accountants (AICPA) and the Washington Society of Certified Public Accountants (WSCPA), which is reported in the Spring 2015 issue of WashingtonCPA Magazine, and which says, "This action was taken in connection with the disciplinary action of the Washington State Board of Accountancy." For details of the cause for this action go to the website link below. May I reiterate that Mr. Smith is not only a 21 year member of your Club Intrawest Board of Directors, but also the Chairman of the Finance Committee of the Club's Board of Directors;

(2) The accountancy firm, of which Mr. Smith is a Principal, Traner Smith and Company, PLLC, Certified Public Accountants, of all things, provided tax services to Club Intrawest in the following years, and for the following amounts of money:

Y.E. 31 December    2011        CAD $13,985
                              2012        CAD $15,413
                              2013        CAD $28,287
                              2014        CAD $16,846
                              2015        CAD $19,519

Sound funny to you? suspicious? well, experts who have looked at the above believe that this is but the tip of the iceberg. And who stands to lose the most, you, the Club Intrawest member.

So, regarding the upcoming election for two Board Members, YOUR VOTE IS OF CRITICAL IMPORTANCE TO THE FUTURE OF CLUB INTRAWEST. You MUST VOTE BY JUNE 3, 2016. In order to vote, see the email allegedly sent to you about the election by Club Intrawest for your log-in credentials, and then go to the election website: www.clubintrawestvote.com. FINALLY, please VOTE FOR KONRAD KAWALEC (for details see web pages below). PLEASE NOTE: if you have already voted for another candidate, YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR VOTE to KONRAD KAWALEC, so long as you do so by June 3, 2016 - - to do so, go back to www.clubintrawestvote.com, and enter the login credentials that you were provided.

There are two very active websites of Club Intrawest members who are trying to SAVE CLUB INTRAWEST. PLEASE GO TO:

http://citheownersgroup.wix.com/home

https://www.facebook.com/groups/club...wners/?fref=nf


For details of the Court of Appeals of Washington case of Dewar vs KENNETH SMITH, read:

http://caselaw.findlaw.com/wa-court-of-appeals/1690533.html 

Regarding, #2, the SPECIAL MEETING of the Club's Board of Directors for Club Intrawest Members:
Your attendance at that meeting is requested and vigorously encouraged. The date and location for that meeting have not as of yet been determined. Stay tuned to the "CI The Owners Group" websites for details.

Thank you.


----------



## youppi (May 10, 2016)

I'm not a CI member but I read the bio of all candidates that you or somebody else posted recently and IMHO, Konrad Kawalec seems to be one of the weakest candidate. He is passionate and active Facebook member as per is bio. He has no experience of a board or managing a company. Are you sure of your choice ?


----------



## WBP (May 10, 2016)

youppi said:


> I'm not a CI member but I read the bio of all candidates that you or somebody else posted recently and IMHO, Konrad Kawalec seems to be one of the weakest candidate. He is passionate and active Facebook member as per is bio. He has no experience of a board or managing a company. Are you sure of your choice ?



Thank you for your comments/inquiry.

For the best response to your inquiry, I refer you to "Club Intrawest, The Owners Group" website. There you will find extensive discussions about the candidates.

I especially appreciate your inquiry and perspective, because if one's conclusion/question(s) after reading my writing, is specific to the single candidate for Board Membership endorsed by the principals of "Club Intrawest, the Owners Group," and not the myriad of other issues that I describe, that will be especially enlightening to me, particularly if those inquiries come from existing customers of Diamond Resorts International (e.g. those who drink the DRI koolaid).


----------



## Bill4728 (May 12, 2016)

I can not get into the website to vote.

Anyone else having problems?


----------



## cd5 (May 12, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> I can not get into the website to vote.
> 
> Anyone else having problems?



Hi Bill! Send me a message or an email to explain and perhaps I can help... Also our members' site is shutting down as of 5pm Pacific Time Friday to move everything over into the DRI reservation system. That may be part of the reason. 

No worries, voting goes on until the 3rd of June.


----------



## jbet (May 23, 2016)

Hi

I am also having problems trying to vote. The issues are:

1. The link on the website is not working. To go directly to the voting site, however, I typed in: http://www.clubintrawestvote.com This worked.

2. When I tried to submit my votes, I keep getting an error message that says I have to enter the number of votes. I have done this numerous times and it is not accepting the votes.

Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks. J.


----------



## Chrisky (May 23, 2016)

What do I do if I have never received an email with the user id and password that I need to actually vote.


----------



## WBP (May 23, 2016)

Chrisky said:


> What do I do if I have never received an email with the user id and password that I need to actually vote.



Thank you for giving it your best effort.

Call Member Services at (800) 767-2166 and see what they have to say for themselves. Unfortunately, your experience is widespread.

Be sure to join the Club Intrawest Owners Group on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners/?fref=nf

Thank you.


----------



## Chrisky (May 23, 2016)

Tks WJS. I am not on facebook but have joined on the website.


----------



## WBP (May 23, 2016)

Chrisky said:


> Tks WJS. I am not on facebook but have joined on the website.



You are welcome.

I avoided Facebook like the plague, up until the saga of Club Intrawest, and then, the things that I have read and learned on the Club Intrawest Owners Group Facebook Page turned me around. I can not believe what I am reading, and what I have learned from Club Intrawest members who are far smarter than me.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 23, 2016)

HI 

Just a quick note to all CI members.

I just realized that I had not told my friends and relatives about what is going on with DRI & CI.  So, it isn't good enough to just vote and do a proxy for your membership. Contact anyone you know who are also CI members and send them to the CI owners website

http://citheownersgroup.wix.com/home 

 or the facebook website
https://www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners/?fref=nf 

Have them vote for a BOD   and do a proxy if they can not go to the CI general meeting

Thank

Bill


----------



## cd5 (May 25, 2016)

jbet said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also having problems trying to vote. The issues are:
> 
> ...



Other members had this problem when the quantity of votes was entered to the left of the checkbox. You must put the number of votes on the right of the checkbox. Hope this helps!


----------

